# Gators wear jean shorts.........lol



## Unicoidawg (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a post from one of your own gators, don't get all worked up at me.  



Dear Fellow Gators,

I have reached the end of my rope. I have lived in Georgia for over four years now and am friends with many and am always meeting more Georgia Bulldog fans, as well as those from other SEC schools, as Atlanta is more or less a melting pot for SEC alumni. Universally, without exception, all make reference to the horrible dress of Florida Gator fans. I cannot have a conversation with a UGA person without mention of the horribly tacky and/or trashy apparel that many UF folks seem to prefer. Nowhere is the contrast more striking than in Jacksonville, where we have an equal cross-section of both school's fans. You see all the Georgia women all dressed up (regardless of what the weather is like). Usually the guys are just wearing something simple, like a polo shirt and khaki pants. You look around and all the Gators seem to be dressed like they're going to a NASCAR race - Gator jerseys, jeans shorts, tank tops, black t-shirts, awful Zubaz pants, tacky Gator camo, etc. etc. You may have noticed Dawg fans yelling at Gator fans in Jax this past season: "Gators Wear Jeans Shorts" - I saw it painted on the rear windows of several cars and saw one of them with a sign.

Quite frankly, it's embarrassing and I get so much junk about it from Dawg fans that I finally figured I would make it public to the Gator fans. Maybe we could start some sort of grass-roots campaign. Look, every school has its awful redneck fans who never finished high school, much less attended the university. But at UF, unfortunately, many of the alumni project an image that degrades us all in the eyes of other SEC schools. I've wondered why this is and I'm sure there's a few explanations:

1) It's hotter in Gainesville than at other SEC campuses and, therefore, people are less apt to be dressy. 2) Lots of Gator fans are not from the South and, therefore, are less familiar with the (sort of) tradition of dressing up for games (i.e. at Georgia or at Ole Miss) 3) People in Florida are more used to dressing in a more casual fashion than in other states, even at nice restaurants or private clubs and this carries over to game day.

I only personally know about 3 people who read or post on this board, so obviously I don't know whether the others who read this are the ones who provide so much fodder for the ridicule of Dawg fans. But you have no idea how widespread the notion is among Georgia folks (and others) that Gator fans are white trash, NASCAR-loving rednecks and it all stems from how we collectively project ourselves during football season.

[NOTE: I've been to two Winston Cup races and enjoy stock car racing. However, it is undeniable that 90-95% of the fans there are redneck as crap and would not be mistaken in any respectable quarters for classy, upstanding members of society]

Let me conclude by appealing to the Gator Nation to eliminate denim from the Game Day wardrobe; please do not wear Gator jerseys or t-shirts; perhaps the black high-tops and flip-flops would be better left at home. Collared shirts and nicer pants or (if it's really, really hot) shorts for all!

Thanks, thewerd 
Atlanta, GA


----------



## maker4life (Oct 27, 2010)

As bad as jean shorts are I believe they may be a step up from men wearing red pants .


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 27, 2010)

maker4life said:


> As bad as jean shorts are I believe they may be a step up from men wearing red pants .



Ummmm ok....... I go to ALL UGA home games and you may see a couple of pairs of reds pants among 92k people.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 27, 2010)

If you ever get a chance to go to a Texas game, you will see a lot of jean shorts, and skirts.  Trust me when I say they look GOOD!


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 27, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> If you ever get a chance to go to a Texas game, you will see a lot of jean shorts, and skirts.  Trust me when I say they look GOOD!



It's when male UF fans wear jean shorts (and skirts) that we cringe.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ummmm ok....... I go to ALL UGA home games and you may see a couple of pairs of reds pants among 92k people.



Whatever dude . I don't go to many UGA games but can't count on a hundred hands how many I've seen .


----------



## hoppie (Oct 27, 2010)

I believe the correct terminology is jorts.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

I saw some custom gator jorts and a bottle of nair for sale over on ebay!! Yall gator boys better git it while the gittin's good! 

But on a serious note... yall gonna be sad after losing 4 in a row!


----------



## erock (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## erock (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 27, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Whatever dude . I don't go to many UGA games but can't count on a hundred hands how many I've seen .



I got to all of them DUDE, season ticket holder for over 15yrs and there are no where near as many as your making it out to be...... Not saying they are not there because they are..... every school has fans that ain't got a clue. As far as the orginal post it is pretty dang funny one of their own is the one pleading with them, not a UGA fan or fan from any other school for that matter.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2010)

erock said:


>


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 27, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r7BZI_ROwMo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r7BZI_ROwMo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## arrendale8105 (Oct 27, 2010)

Palmetto said:


> Sombody PLEASE embed this video for me!
> Good stuff there


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 27, 2010)

This is funny I don't care who you are.......


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZirNkJTy0qo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZirNkJTy0qo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BSFR98 (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't forget the Mullet


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 27, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> This is funny I don't care who you are.......
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZirNkJTy0qo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZirNkJTy0qo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



OMG!!!  I just emailed that to all the gator fans I know...priceless.  Now if someone could take all those gator jorts pics and put them in place of the bud light pics it would be an instant classic...


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just my two cents


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 27, 2010)

Some Tebow fans


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 27, 2010)

Palmetto said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r7BZI_ROwMo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r7BZI_ROwMo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Good Lord, my 3 year old heard me watching this and HAD to see it and now he is running around the house screaming, "gators wear jean shorts"  thank you!!!!  I think, he won't stop.


----------



## ToroAzul (Oct 27, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Some Tebow fans



Pretty sure that guy in the picture won back-to-back National Championships and now plays NBA ball.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 27, 2010)

Palmetto said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r7BZI_ROwMo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r7BZI_ROwMo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



lol... That is GREAT!! Little Angry towards the end there!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2010)

Gators take fashion to a new low ... I mean level.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 28, 2010)

ToroAzul said:


> Pretty sure that guy in the picture won back-to-back National Championships and now plays NBA ball.



yep but he is still fugly...


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 28, 2010)

What a hoot, it's a strange world when the UGa rednecks declare themselves the "fashion police".  I wear shorts anytime the weather allows, but I don't actually have any jean shorts, guess I'll have to cut off a pair just to show solidarity.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey! Some of us dress better........


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 28, 2010)

More jorts.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 28, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> What a hoot, it's a strange world when the UGa rednecks declare themselves the "fashion police".  I wear shorts anytime the weather allows, but I don't actually have any jean shorts, guess I'll have to cut off a pair just to show solidarity.



No nobody is claiming to be the fashion po po cause Lord knows we have some yahoos too. The funny thing is one of your own is the one who wrote the letter...........


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 3, 2010)

My Father-in-Law from Ohio came down for Christmas one year and even though we are both OSU fans, we went over to Tampa and watched the Iowa/UF bowl game (Iowa smoked UF by the way). We were sitting in a sea of UF fans and he said, "I have never seen so many rednecks in one spot in my life. Surely most of these fans are not UF grads are they?" It was a serious question and I spit my coke all over the place laughing so hard. My Brother-in-Law that played baseball for UF and was team captain was also with us and he said you would be surprised.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Snooker, isn't it true that all Michigan fans consider Buckeye fans to be just a bunch of dumb rednecks from Ohio?


----------

